# Open beak swallowing?



## Howard Nye (Oct 14, 2009)

Hello all,

My pigeon seems to be very happy and healthy, but I noticed her repeatedly moving her head back, then moving it forward, stretching her neck out, and opening her beak wide. It looked a little like she was trying to swallow something, but she didn't seem to be gagging or retching or anything. Does anyone know whether this is normal or what it could indicate?

Thanks so much,
Howard


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gently open her beak and have a very careful look inside for any growths that look kind of like off colored cottage cheese. If you see this, then she most likely has canker (trichomoniasis) and MUST get treatment for it. It could be nothing .. could be canker .. could be she's got a large seed stuck. Have a look and post back.

Terry


----------



## Howard Nye (Oct 14, 2009)

*Couldn't see anything...*

Hi Terry,

Thank you so much for the info and advice. I opened her beak and looked, and I didn't find anything. But if canker is such a serious condition perhaps I should try to take her in to see her vet tomorrow just to be sure?

Thanks again,
Howard


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

Does she do this just a few times then settle back in as normal? Or is it continuous? Both of my pigeons do a similar stretch (yawn?) a few times a day. But I'm thinking we're talking about very different behaviors.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Keep a watch on the bird's weight also, if its decreasing day by day, its an indication of ill health


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Like valeri mentioned, my pigeon, Stanley, will do this a few times a day usually one at a time and he is just yawning (thats what we figured as well since he does it when he is tired and right before he takes a nap or goes to sleep). 

Was your pigeon's throat a pink color?


----------



## Howard Nye (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi valeri, sreeshs, and StanelyPidge09,

Thanks so much for your responses. She does just do this once in awhile. In fact I don't think I've seen her do it since I posted this. I have seen her do it occasionally before; what scared me was that she did it like 5 times in a row. I think that she had just woken up before she did it, so maybe there's some chance she was just still tired and yawning? 

I'll definitely keep an eye on her weight; I should probably get a scale of my own - right now the best way for me to check is probably to take her in to her vet. 

I have seen her do this before, but just once at a time. Yes, when I opened her throat it was a kind of deep pink color.

Thanks again,
Howard

P.S. I don't know if this could have to do with the swallowing / yawning, but she's been doing a good deal of preening, shedding a good number of feathers, and generating a good amount of flakes. She had been boarding at the vet's office for a few weeks, and she had grown some stubbly feathers on her face which seem to be going away now.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Hi Howard,

A pink color in her throat is great! That is what you want. It sounds like she may have been yawning to me but its always good to keep an eye out for any problems, which you sound like your doing. Molting does require a lot of energy on the body so maybe she has been a little more tired lately hence the extra yawning....? Just make sure she is eating good food to keep her energy levels up. 

BTW, I bought a scale for my pigeon at wal-mart for like 10 dollars and it works great.

Good luck!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

There are some kinds of seeds - linseed in particular - that are kinda 'sticky' and can catch in the throat.Some birds have difficulty with particularly large items (corn, peanuts). Seen some of ours do it occasionally, but without any evidence of ill health. I'm not sure that pigeons actually yawn in the sense that we do.

John


----------



## Howard Nye (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks StanelyPidge09 and John_D.

I haven't seen her do the behavior repeatedly since I first posted, but she does have an appointment with her vet on Monday just to make sure everything's O.K. 

She eats a mix with several things, including safflower, corn, and peanuts (I don't think it has any linseed in it, but I should check with the store from which I've been buying it to make sure). She usually pecks the corn and peanuts into smaller pieces before eating them, but I have seen her swallow dried peas and such whole. Hopefully she's O.K. with this but if need be I'm sure I can grind her food into smaller pieces or switch out certain of the seeds. 

Thanks again!
Howard


----------

